# Strange rash under watch - any ideas?



## BigGreyHorse

Oh yeah. If it is right under where the metal back touches your skin, it is probably a metal allergy. Even stainless steel will give me a rash if the back makes constant contact with my skin. Any watch I wear (and that's not often) has to be so loose it spins on my wrist. Try some hydrocortisone cream and leave your watch off for several days.


----------



## Vidaloco

If you've been wearing the watch for some time and all of a sudden its irritating, you may just need to clean the back of the watch. I think if the battery was leaking the watch would have stopped. 
Occasionally my wedding ring will irritate my finger. Then I know its time to take it off and give it a cleaning.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

If you've been wearing it nonstop for a while without taking it off. Like others have said, the metal on the back has caused irritation. I wore my watch for quite some time and then that happened. :lol: I only wear it when I go out places, and take it off when I'm home. It doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## dressagebelle

I would suspect a metal allergy. It took me a few years to figure out what the problem was with my ear piercings, but we figured out that its the metal. Even the sensitive brand earrings tend to irritate my ears, and I can't wear post earrings because the contact of the backing irritates my ears. They would get red and puffy, and hurt pretty bad when I would take out my earrings. Now I either wear the sensitive type earrings just while I'm out, or I have several pairs of gold earrings, that I can wear all day long with no problems. Definately leave the watch off, and put some hydrocortizone cream on the rash, and it should clear up. The discoloration of the leather is probably due to the oils and sweat of your skin getting soaked up into the leather as you wear it, much as a bridle tends to change color as it ages especially if not properly cared for, because of your horse's sweat and oils rubbing into it.


----------



## Equus_girl

Thanks so much for all the advice and information! I will definatly leave the watch off and put something on the rash to clear it up. That makes sense it being a metal allergy.


----------

